# Here She Is!!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Just got back from Colorado with my new truck and thought I'd post a few pics. They aren't the best quality as I took them with my phone, but they'll have to do for now. At the dealer's lot, I parked the new Ram next to the Tundra that I traded in just for the sake of comparison. I always thought that the Tundra was a "big" truck, but the Ram is even bigger. The guys at Valley Dodge were great and spent a couple hours with me as I went over the new truck. The drive home was completely uneventful, and the Ram was very comfortable. Lots of power and no issues at all with climbing 5-6% grades. I don't think the engine ever went over 2,500 rpm. Coming down those grades, the exhaust brake was AWESOME. I rarely had to even touch the brakes unless there was traffic in front of me (and there was tons of that outside of Las Vegas, grrr...).

I had plenty of time to play with all of the electronic goodies, and let's just say I LOVE THIS TRUCK! The ride was smooth, and I was treated to some absolutely beautiful scenery in Utah and Colorado. On the way there, the Tundra got about 16.5mpg, which is about the best it's ever done. On the way back, the Ram got 17.9mpg, and was flirting with 18mpg when I pulled in the driveway. Not as good as I had hoped, but maybe it will get better with time. Right now I'm one tired camper after this whirlwind 2,200 mile, 2 day road trip! More later.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AWESOME!!!


Glad to hear the trip went well. You're going to love the power of a diesel truck.

BTW...any fun stories about filling up at truck stops? I know you were nervous about that before your trip.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Really nice.


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful truck, If you decide you want a Tundra back I'll trade you straight up, I'll even throw in a full tank of Gas


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the trip went well. You're going to love the power of a diesel truck.
> ...


I actually didn't use any truck stops! The truck had a full tank when I picked it up in Boulder. Topped off at the Shell station across the street from my hotel in Grand Junction, then filled up once more in Mesquite, Nevada at a Chevron station. That got me home with plenty to spare. The only shocker was how much I paid when the tank was close to empty! All totaled, gas and diesel cost right around $400 and my cheapo hotel room was $150 for two nights. Not too bad considering I saved thousands on the new truck and trade.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

That's only $4.199 for diesel - much cheaper than what I pay out here - I paid $4.549 the last time I filled up my truck. But hey, it's only money, right?


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Very Nice!! Wish you the best of luck with it! The Mega-cab is SWEET!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

raynardo said:


> That's only $4.199 for diesel - much cheaper than what I pay out here - I paid $4.549 the last time I filled up my truck. But hey, it's only money, right?


I paid $4.299 today at Shell when I filled up in preparation for my work week. I love how the oil companies and speculators have us conditioned to believe that a price of "only $4.19" is a bargain. All part of the game. They inch the prices up until the screaming gets really loud, then they back down. Repeat, go a little higher...back down, do it again and again until every last one of them is a bazillionaire....


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Beautiful truck! Love the look of those new Dodge 2500/3500's. glad the trip was uneventful. Looking forward to your twing impressions after your first trip with the Outback....


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome!!! Love the color! I know you'll enjoy...cause I love mine!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

american_camper said:


> Awesome!!! Love the color! I know you'll enjoy...cause I love mine!


I really like the color too. Part of the reason I ended up in Boulder, Colorado is because finding a 3500 Laramie Mega Cab in Mineral Gray with most available options just isn't easy to find! I didn't want to compromise this time (especially given the cost), and the road trip was well worth it!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats







on the new ride.Good to hear the trip out and in went off without any drama.Enjoy.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Great looking truck, congrats









-CC


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Truck looks awesome, congrats !

Nothing like a shiny new diesel truck to keep the grin on your face !


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, I've driven the new truck for a couple of weeks, and I have a few observations. I still haven't had a chance to tow with it, but I'm sure it will be up to the task! I had to get a new hitch shank, as the receiver on the Ram sits about 5" higher than the Tundra and I didn't have that much adjustment room with the old shank. So far I'm getting about 10% better mileage over the Tundra, and the truck rides well on our crappy Southern California roads. It still bounces on the sectional concrete freeways, but it's a different bounce than the Tundra, which was more like a bucking. The front and rear bounce more in unison, and the frame is obviously stiffer. The engine is a beast, but I do miss the Tundra's acceleration somewhat. The Cummins doesn't have that off-the-line punch, but once the turbo winds up, I think I could probably spin the tires (actually, I think I have a couple of times!). It's not like I'm racing around town anyway, so this isn't a big deal.

Creature comforts are exceptional, with a few quirks. The air-conditioning is powerful, but like most domestic vehicles, the system reverts to fresh air from recirculate when the engine is turned off. I like to use recirculate, especially on the stinky Los Angeles freeways. There's also no cabin air filter, which is nice for those of us with allergies. The seats are comfortable, and I freaking LOVE the heated/ventilated front seats. Nice to be able to blow cool air on your back when it's sticky out. The girls love the HEATED rear seats, and the DVD entertainment system. Why are girls always cold? The space in the Mega Cab is just amazing!

The main gripe I have is with the electronics. Chrysler could do themselves a favor by phoning Toyota or Honda and asking for a few tips. I was excited about the stereo being an Alpine, but what I got doesn't even sound as good as the Tundra's JBL system. I'm already looking at replacing speakers and adding an amplifier or two. The navigation system works well, and I really like the Sirius satellite radio and traffic information. Very cool to be able to check fuel prices with the push of a button. I just wish I could turn off the stereo and still have navigation active. Nope. One button turns everything off. I called the dealer and asked them how I could have navigation turned on and not listen to music. They said "turn down the volume". Nice... The other pain is that you MUST use the keyless remote to lock or unlock the doors, or you'll set off the alarm. I thought I did something wrong when I set it off at midnight two nights in a row when I used the key to open the driver's door. Called the dealer and they said "that's because the system was armed", and I said "but I used the key, shouldn't that disable the alarm?". "No". "Then what's the key for?". "That's in case the battery in the remote dies, you can open the door". "Then I'll set off the alarm". "If you insert the key-fob thingy in the ignition, the alarm will turn off". Sigh....

Overall, I really like the Ram, and I'm sure I'll get used to these little differences in time. What I can't wait for is the first camping trip, when I'll really get to stretch the truck's legs. Whoo-hoo!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are many quirks that will surprise.

Try putting it in reverse with the driver door open and you seat belt not connected. The truck will get your attention in a hurry.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Until I bought this Dodge it was common for me to jump in and out as I lined up the hitch/trailer connection . Not anymore , if the door is open and the tranny in reverse , the truck would wake up all the neighbors [ if I had any neighbors ].


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> There are many quirks that will surprise.
> 
> Try putting it in reverse with the driver door open and you seat belt not connected. The truck will get your attention in a hurry.


Just tried and nothing happened, nada. Maybe they changed whatever it was doing?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> There are many quirks that will surprise.
> 
> Try putting it in reverse with the driver door open and you seat belt not connected. The truck will get your attention in a hurry.


Just tried and nothing happened, nada. Maybe they changed whatever it was doing?
[/quote]

It was a safety response to an event where someone got out of the truck with the truck running and in reverse and they got run over. It was not on my truck when I bought it but I took it in for a service and they told me they updated the computer for free, the reverse mod was one of the changes. Maybe they had too many complaints but it surprises me that they removed it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BTW you really need to update your signature!!!!


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

Insomniak 
Great looking truck! Were there any financial advantages to buying out of the Socialist Republic of California? Will you incur higher charges to get it registered and lisc. in CA? I was wondering if there were a place like Holman RV's,, but for buying trucks. Some place MUCH less expensive than usual dealer marked up prices. It would be well worth driving a few days for such a wonderful deal! Did you find such a place?

Did you do much research on Ford, Vs. Chevy Vs. other diesel trucks? Why did Dodge win out?

So, I would guess at just a 10% increase in mileage, your not seeing any cost savings on MPG due to the High (refining) cost of diesel fuel







... (Why dident the truckers fight such stupid high prices??) I wonder what your towing MPG will be like. I am sure you will have better towing power!

I am currently towing with my 2005 Chevy 5.3L 4x4 Z71 that runs around 15 mpg highway, (off road agresive tires, B.F.G. TA's for gold prospecting),, and around 8 - 11 MPG towing. My problem is going ANYWHERE from my home is over a mountain range,(Live near Pismo Beach CA). So it is a strain to tow my 230RS *fully loaded* out of here. I would change the differential gears, but it would hurt the MPG all the more... I eventually hope to get a diesel, but man are they expensive to buy, and feed! Are they really worth all the extra costs???

Beachnut


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Glad you are overall liking the truck so far. I am convinced that you will never go back to a gasser again. And when you tow, you are gonna love it. That truck will last you as long as you want it to.

You know I looked hard at the RAM 3500 mega before I stayed with Ford and took my chances with their new engine. You bought your truck for the cab and the cummins. IMHO RAM does not need a lesson from the Japanese on the creature comforts and electronics of the truck, they can just look at Ford. I have other things to worry about, though, like DEF and high pressure fuel pumps. But thats why I bought an extended warranty to 125k bumper to bumper.

Happy trails with that baby ! Can't wait to hear about your first tow compared to the tundra !


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Beachnut said:


> I was wondering if there were a place like Holman RV's,, but for buying trucks. Some place MUCH less expensive than usual dealer marked up prices. It would be well worth driving a few days for such a wonderful deal! Did you find such a place?
> 
> Beachnut


Look up Dave Smith .com The worlds largest Dodge dealer.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Beachnut said:


> Insomniak
> Great looking truck! Were there any financial advantages to buying out of the Socialist Republic of California? Will you incur higher charges to get it registered and lisc. in CA? I was wondering if there were a place like Holman RV's,, but for buying trucks. Some place MUCH less expensive than usual dealer marked up prices. It would be well worth driving a few days for such a wonderful deal! Did you find such a place?
> 
> Did you do much research on Ford, Vs. Chevy Vs. other diesel trucks? Why did Dodge win out?
> ...


I got $1,000 extra rebate in Colorado vs California (total $4,000), $2,000 more for my trade vs the local dealers who wouldn't budge, and about $500 less for the new truck than the local dealers were willing to take. Not huge amounts of money, but $3,500 was enough for me to make a 2 day road trip. The tax was based on California's 8.75% rate, and I paid it to the Colorado dealer. They then cut a check to the California DMV, which I took in the other day and got my plates. I guess I could have paid the DMV myself though. Registration was the same as if I had bought it here. I was unaware, but I also needed a smog test for California and I had to get the truck weighed (7,860lb!!). That caused a return trip to the DMV and cost about $70 extra.

We looked at the other trucks, but liked the Mega Cab the best. We had been spoiled by the huge amount of interior space in the Crew Max, and wanted something similar. Also, silly little things like the monstrous chrome grille and air-conditioning vents on the Ford, and squarish wheel wells on the Chevy became deciding factors (my wife can't understand why Chevy puts a round wheel into a square hole). Strange, but like most of the truck reviews claim, the decision comes down to personal preferences. Hopefully my mileage will get better as time goes on and the engine breaks in more. Supposedly the Cummins doesn't achieve final fit and finish until around 6,000 miles or so. I'm also still learning how to drive the truck, and am watching the mpg display to adjust my driving habits a bit.

One word of caution about buying a Ram from a different state is to look at the type of paint job on the truck. Most or all of the Rams in California have a monotone paint scheme, while a two-tone job is common outside of California. Personally, I don't like two-tone. Several times I thought I had found "the" truck, only to find out it was two-tone (I think Dave Smith in Idaho has a lot of two-tone trucks, and they order most with very few options). Another common practice outside of California is for the dealer to slap a big chrome badge on the tailgate with their name, city, etc. I specifically asked the Colorado dealer not to put that badge on the the truck and they did anyway. So they got to take it off, lol.

Andy - I know. Just as soon as I can actually get the two together!

Paul - You're right about those electronics! I kinda decided DEF wasn't such a big deal, but I definitely don't have to worry about it now. I also got the extended warranty for the Ram since the one I had saved my butt with the Tundra. Just about everybody I talked to said they think it's a good idea with the diesels.


----------

